# Juve - Lione: 7 agosto 2020 ore 21:00. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (3 Agosto 2020)

Juve - Lione, ritorno degli ottavi di finale di Champions League. Si gioca venerdì 7 agosto 2020 alle ore 21:00 allo Juventus Stadium. Si parte dall'1-0 dell'andata, per i francesi.

Dove vedere Juve - Lione in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Canale 5 a partire dalle ore 21

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## sette (3 Agosto 2020)

passa la rube facile


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Agosto 2020)

sette ha scritto:


> passa la rube facile



2-1 o 3-2 facile facile.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Agosto 2020)

Chissà che starà escogitando agnelli


----------



## UDG (3 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> 2-1 o 3-2 facile facile.



Passerebbe il Lione


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Agosto 2020)

UDG ha scritto:


> Passerebbe il Lione



Appunto. Sarebbe una goduria unica.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Agosto 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Chissà che starà escogitando agnelli



Sta facendo scorta di fruttini Zuegg e patatine San Carlo.


----------



## Snake (3 Agosto 2020)

questa in un modo o nell'altro gliela vince da solo l'anti cristo.


----------



## sette (4 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sta facendo scorta di fruttini Zuegg e patatine San Carlo.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juve - Lione, ritorno degli ottavi di finale di Champions League. Si gioca venerdì 7 agosto 2020 alle ore 21:00 allo Juventus Stadium. Si parte dall'1-0 dell'andata, per i francesi.
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Lione in tv?
> 
> ...



Forza Garcia, rimettiamo la chiesa al centro del villaggio!!!!!!


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (4 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juve - Lione, ritorno degli ottavi di finale di Champions League. Si gioca venerdì 7 agosto 2020 alle ore 21:00 allo Juventus Stadium. Si parte dall'1-0 dell'andata, per i francesi.
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Lione in tv?
> 
> ...



"Nel buio della sala (stampa) correvano voci incontrollate e pazzesche. Si diceva che la Juve stava vincendo per 20-0 e che aveva segnato anche Buffon di testa, su calcio d'angolo". 
Forza Lione.


----------



## 7vinte (7 Agosto 2020)

Forza lione!!!!!!!


----------



## Hellscream (7 Agosto 2020)

Purtroppo questa la passano.


----------



## Freddiedevil (7 Agosto 2020)

Faranno il partitone e vinceranno 3-0, come l'anno scorso.


----------



## cris (7 Agosto 2020)




----------



## Alfred Edwards (7 Agosto 2020)

Vincono 3-0, sicuro.


----------



## sette (7 Agosto 2020)

cris ha scritto:


>


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> Vincono 3-0, sicuro.



Vincono 2-1, sicuro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Agosto 2020)

Sono scandalosi 
X me c sarà da vergognarsi in Italia


----------



## Alfred Edwards (7 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vincono 2-1, sicuro.



Accettiamo anche un 3-2..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> Accettiamo anche un 3-2..



Ancora meglio un 4-3, per lo spettacolo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Sono scandalosi
> X me c sarà da vergognarsi in Italia



Scandalosi? Spero tu stia scherzando. Non hai sentito Sconcerti a Gennaio, quando disse che “questa Juve è più forte anche del Milan di Sacchi"?


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

La coppa é già a torino purtroppo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> La coppa é già a torino purtroppo.



Like every goddamn year since 1996. 

Ma li hai visti giocare? Hai presente che squadre hanno Real/City, Bayern e così via? Per me si faranno male. Si faranno molto male.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Like every goddamn year since 1996.
> 
> Ma li hai visti giocare? Hai presente che squadre hanno Real/City, Bayern e così via? Per me si faranno male. Si faranno molto male.



Sì ma purtroppo la coppa è già a torino,non vedo come possano non vincerla.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Sì ma purtroppo la coppa è già a torino,non vedo come possano non vincerla.



Il gufaggio è potente in te, mio giovane padawan. 

Speriamo bene che già la spocchia dei gobbi (sia sul web che nella vita reale) sta raggiungendo livelli insopportabili, bisogna che rimangano la Cenerentola d’Europa per sempre per far loro ricordare quale sia la squadra più grande e importante d’Italia. 

Accetterei una loro terza solo dopo la nostra nona. Anzi, manco lì probabilmente l’accetterei (ricordo infatti che quella del ‘96 fu una tragedia per me, nonostante venissi da tre Coppe campioni in cinque anni, e che nel ‘97 ero terrorizzato all’idea che ne vincessero due di fila come il Milan di Sacchi). 

Quindi 

Dovranno sempre guardare i loro scudettini, molti dei quali rubati, sapendo che nel calcio che conta tra noi e loro non c’è solo una differenza, ma un abisso, e che quindi quegli scudettini possono usarli per sciacquarsi le balle, nella migliore delle ipotesi (anche se avrei in mente usi diversi).


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il gufaggio è potente in te, mio giovane padawan.
> 
> Speriamo bene che già la spocchia dei gobbi (sia sul web che nella vita reale) sta raggiungendo livelli insopportabili, bisogna che rimangano la Cenerentola d’Europa per sempre per far loro ricordare quale sia la squadra più grande e importante d’Italia.
> 
> ...



Ma guarda tu se da 6 anni mi deve venire la tachicardia per questi e non per qualcosa che mi riguarda da vicino.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ma guarda tu se da 6 anni mi deve venire la tachicardia per questi e non per qualcosa che mi riguarda da vicino.



Ehehehehe sapessi quanto ti capisco. Le finali del 2015 e del 2017 le ho vissute col lutto perché in entrambe ero sinceramente convinto, anche per una questione statistica, che “fosse la volta buona”.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Agosto 2020)

è già loro quest anno. 

ho già piazzato la scommessa


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2020)

Dai che stasera se steccano salta in aria tutto.


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2020)

Daje Leone!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Piguain sempre più tondo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Grande parata (inutile, sarebbe uscito comunque) di codice fiscale.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Sti cessi


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2020)

Rigore!!!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Rigore!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Non è rigore


----------



## markjordan (7 Agosto 2020)

non c'e' porca roia


----------



## markjordan (7 Agosto 2020)

l'ha datooooo
goollllll


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Seeeeeeeeeee


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2020)

*Gooooooooooollllllllllll

Depayyyyyyy*


----------



## Hellscream (7 Agosto 2020)

La cosa più bella è che sto rigore era inesistente


----------



## Solo (7 Agosto 2020)

Rigore inesistente, si gode doppio 


Dajeeeeeees


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Non c’era assolutamente e GODO MILLE VOLTE DI PIÙ!!!

Il karma esiste, maiali gobbi!


----------



## Blu71 (7 Agosto 2020)

0-1. Bene.


----------



## markjordan (7 Agosto 2020)

cucchiaiooo
tanto passa la juve e champions all'atalanta in finale col napoli


----------



## Zenos (7 Agosto 2020)

Godoooooooooo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Agosto 2020)

Ma come è possibile che hanno tutti visto rigore? Ahahahah


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

La ribaltano non escono per sto rigore. Altrimenti sarebbe un karma clamoroso


----------



## koti (7 Agosto 2020)

Che cesso pazzesco Higuain


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

Calmaaaaa


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

La coppa é già a torino


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> La coppa é già a torino



Ma certo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2020)

Ormai è fatta per la Juve ,la rimonta è in ARRIVO.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ormai è fatta per la Juve ,la rimonta è in ARRIVO.



Vinceranno 2-1, come ho pronosticato.



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vincono 2-1, sicuro.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

Calmaaaa.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Agosto 2020)

Sto Bob Marley col numero 5 è proprio negato


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2020)

Guardate che il fallo sul rigore lo fa Bernardeschi.


----------



## markjordan (7 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vinceranno 2-1, come ho pronosticato.



2-1 escono


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Guardate che il fallo sul rigore lo fa Bernardeschi.



C’era quindi? Io speravo di no.



markjordan ha scritto:


> 2-1 escono



Appunto.


----------



## meteoras1982 (7 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> C’era quindi? Io speravo di no.
> 
> 
> 
> Appunto.






Godo ancora di piu' perchè non c'era ah ah ah !!! Rubentini!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Bernarda


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Godo ancora di piu' perchè non c'era ah ah ah !!! Rubentini!!!



Esatto, non deve esserci, devono rimontare 2-1 ed uscire per un rigore inesistente.


----------



## Zenos (7 Agosto 2020)

I telecronisti di skyrube han cercato in tutti i modi di fare cambiare idea all'arbitro ma probabilmente in Europa non funziona.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Rabiottacci è una fighetta, solo Romagna mia Romagna in fiore poteva farsi uccellare da sto qui.


----------



## Zenos (7 Agosto 2020)

Che arbitro senza cuore


----------



## Solo (7 Agosto 2020)

Comunque l'effetto del rigore è durato due minuti, poi i gobbi sono tornati a schiacciarli nella loro area. Partita apertissima.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Che arbitro senza cuore



Mi dicevano che Agnelli i giorni scorsi stesse facendo scorta di fruttini Zuegg...


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

Ho sentito un urlo disumano proveniente da un centinaio di metri da casa mia,lo sento spesso quando ai gobbi va male,devo individuare questo fratello anti-scrofe.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Che arbitro senza cuore



Forse avran capito la differenza con un rigore davvero inesistente perché il penalty di due anni fa era sacrosanto


----------



## Solo (7 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ho sentito un urlo disumano proveniente da un centinaio di metri da casa mia,lo sento spesso quando ai gobbi va male,devo individuare questo fratello anti-scrofe.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Forse avran capito la differenza con un rigore davvero inesistente perché il penalty di due anni fa era sacrosanto



Il fruttino Zuegg doveva essere avariato. 

Perché le patatine San Carlo le ha mangiate.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2020)

Su Sky, fanno vedere che chiaramente c'è il fallo di Bernardeschi. Per i cronisti non c'è fallo lol.


----------



## markjordan (7 Agosto 2020)

buffonnnn


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Su Sky, fanno vedere che chiaramente c'è il fallo di Bernardeschi. Per i cronisti non c'è fallo lol.



A me non sembra ci sia, sinceramente. Ed è bene, anzi infinitamente meglio, così.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ho sentito un urlo disumano proveniente da un centinaio di metri da casa mia,lo sento spesso quando ai gobbi va male,devo individuare questo fratello anti-scrofe.



Issa una bandiera bianconera sulla terrazza e poi cerca di capire da dove parte il tracciante che ti distruggerà la casa.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Ma tiraaaa


----------



## Solo (7 Agosto 2020)

Dai dai, I gobbi ora stanno impazzendo. Un secondo gol li ammazzerebbe.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Sto Lione è troppo scarso non segnerà più... Speriamo bene


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

CR7 sta facendo pena.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Il portiere del Lione da poca sicurezza, comunque. Speriamo che Dybala entri il più tardi possibile.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Agosto 2020)

Ora arriva l'1-1


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Issa una bandiera bianconera sulla terrazza e poi cerca di capire da dove parte il tracciante che ti distruggerà la casa.



Ma ti dirò,preferisco buttare giù casa mia a mani nude piuttosto che toccare una bandiera di quelli là.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

La vedo male. Troppo scarsi questi mangia rane


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2020)

Ecco, ora segna la Juve su questa punizione e parte la rimonta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Ebbasta, tiratela.


----------



## Solo (7 Agosto 2020)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee grandissima parata


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il portiere del Lione da poca sicurezza, comunque. .


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Yashin


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2020)

Gol della Juve nell'aria, ormai è fatta per la rimonta, complimenti a loro.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

Vi ricordo una cosa...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

I gobbi sono on fire, fondamentali tenerli sotto fino all’intervallo, per il morale.


----------



## Solo (7 Agosto 2020)

Ahia. L'impressione che da il Lione è che appena prendono il primo gol poi viene giù tutto...


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

La coppa é già a torino.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Ecco lì


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2020)

Ahahahahhahahahahaha ecco il solito rigore per braccio inesistente


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Finita


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2020)

Ma che rigore è?


----------



## fabri47 (7 Agosto 2020)

Arbitraggio disastroso!


----------



## markjordan (7 Agosto 2020)

scandalo


----------



## Zenos (7 Agosto 2020)

Finita,hanno la Champions in tasca


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Agosto 2020)

Il solito gran gol di Rigoraldo


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2020)

Ormai è fatta per la Juve, se la portano a casa.


----------



## Gas (7 Agosto 2020)

Due rigori inventati. Arbitraggio insufficiente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il solito gran gol di Rigoraldo



Sui rigori Piatek è il numero uno indiscusso, comunque.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Agosto 2020)

Ragazzi quanto piangete mamma mia. Ma che significa che la coppa è già a Torino...ma dai


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Figurati questi non tirano mai. I ladri mirano alle braccia


----------



## Zenos (7 Agosto 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ragazzi quanto piangete mamma mia. Ma che significa che la coppa è già a Torino...ma dai



Si gufa come non mai,anche se hanno ormai vinto.


----------



## markjordan (7 Agosto 2020)

ma il var ?
che mafia


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2020)

Ma eliminiamoli proprio i rigori dal gioco del calcio. Togliamo l'area e chiudiamola lì. Se no non se ne esce.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Sti cessi con sti passaggi. Il tiki taka alla francese


----------



## Gas (7 Agosto 2020)

Tutto apparecchiato per il 3-1 per la Juve.


----------



## markjordan (7 Agosto 2020)

che squadra di pugnettari
il lione se non entra in porta dopo mille tocchetti non puo' segnare


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Molta preoccupazione per Dybala. Speriamo non sia in serata.


----------



## MGP (7 Agosto 2020)

2 rigori inventati ma questo 1-1 non favorisce la juve


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

Dai ragazzi,avremmo firmato tutti per l'1-1 a fine primo tempo.


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma eliminiamoli proprio i rigori dal gioco del calcio. Togliamo l'area e chiudiamola lì. Se no non se ne esce.



Ma quasi quasi... L'area servirebbe solo a dire fino a dive il portiere può prendere la palla con le mani e basta.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Tra la paratona di yashin e la stupidata di bernarda potevano già essere 3-1. Se il Lione pensa di arrivare al 96' col tiki taka.........


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Una domanda sorge spontanea: ma 60 milioni lordi per un rigorista infallibile quando potevano prendere Pitalek (che su rigore la mette come pochi) a molto meno non sono troppi?


----------



## Hellscream (7 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Molta preoccupazione per Dybala. Speriamo non sia in serata.



E' scritto, gliela porta a casa lui


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Agosto 2020)

Ma che arbitraggio è stato. Che il VAR non abbia richiamato sul fallo di mano è ridicolo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Agosto 2020)

Fine primo tempo.
Saranno 15 minuti molto difficili per l'arbitro. Li trascorrerà negli spogliatoi legato a una sedia con un sacco in testa.


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2020)

Penaldo ancora in gol, che campione.
Se quello è fallo di mano.. santo dio, allucinante, bisognerà amputare gli arti fino all'ascella.............. MEDDE


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma quasi quasi... L'area servirebbe solo a dire fino a dive il portiere può prendere la palla con le mani e basta.



E se qualcuno commette un fallo intenzionale, lo butti fuori per un quarto d'ora. Come fanno negli sport seri.


----------



## sipno (7 Agosto 2020)

2 rigori inventati.
Chi ci ha rimesso di più è la juve che gioca in casa ovviamente


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Ma che arbitraggio è stato. Che il VAR non abbia richiamato sul fallo di mano è ridicolo



Hanno intravisto un movimento del braccio di Depay che chiaramente ha fatto pensare male, peccato che sia stato semplicemente l'impatto col pallone e il braccio fosse aderente al corpo come poche altre volte.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Agosto 2020)

Ma che rigore scandaloso hanno dato alla Juve? Bah


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> 2 rigori inventati.
> Chi ci ha rimesso di più è la juve che gioca in casa ovviamente



Il rigore per il lione ci può stare, Bernardeschi lo tocca chiaramente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> 2 rigori inventati.
> Chi ci ha rimesso di più è la juve che gioca in casa ovviamente



Che differenza c’è tra giocare in Europa e in Itaglia per i gobbi maiali.

Bisognerà dedicargli questa se usciranno.


----------



## Solo (7 Agosto 2020)

Alla fine rivedendo il rigore del Lione c'era. Fallo di Bernardeschi.

Quello con i gobbi c'era con le regole idiote italiane, ma in Europa 'ste boiate non dovrebbero fischiarle.

A 'sto punto mi aspetto che tra Dybala e Ronaldo due pere nel secondo tempo le mettano lì.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Agosto 2020)

basta con tutti questi rigori.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

Segnatevi questa,appena entrato dybala avranno un altro rigore simile,quello é abile a mirare il braccio dell'avversario,vedrete.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Segnatevi questa,appena entrato dybala avranno un altro rigore simile,quello é abile a mirare il braccio dell'avversario,vedrete.



Io quando guardo sti qua in CL ho il cuore che va a mille più che quando giochiamo noi, ma si può?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Agosto 2020)

Anche io... tifo contro loro quasi quanto tifo per il milan. Ad esempio adesso mi girano davvero per il rigore dato ai gibbi


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io quando guardo sti qua in CL ho il cuore che va a mille più che quando giochiamo noi, ma si può?



No che non si può,stasera per me la ribaltano,spero nei turni dopo.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

Ora ditemi la verità,questa ansia e quest' odio ve lo crea pure l'Inter?Io non ci credo.


----------



## Baba (7 Agosto 2020)

La Juve di Allegri ha dimostrato di poterle rimontare queste partite. Vediamo Sarri che combina.


----------



## Zenos (7 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ora ditemi la verità,questa ansia e quest' odio ve lo crea pure l'Inter?Io non ci credo.



Assolutamente no.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ora ditemi la verità,questa ansia e quest' odio ve lo crea pure l'Inter?Io non ci credo.



Diciamo che quando c'era l'Inter di mourinho era più o meno simile. Ed è finita male


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ora ditemi la verità,questa ansia e quest' odio ve lo crea pure l'Inter?Io non ci credo.



No, assolutamente.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2020)

Nel frattempo, in parecchi testi di analisi matematica è stata cambiata la frase "tende a +infinito" con la frase "numero di scudetti vinti dalla juve diviso numero di CL vinte".


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Il Lione ha smesso di giocare


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ora ditemi la verità,questa ansia e quest' odio ve lo crea pure l'Inter?Io non ci credo.



No, nella maniera più assoluta, anzi, quando fecero Triplete c’era una parte di me che non riusciva ad essere dispiaciuta, dopo 45 anni che non la vincevano.

Cioè, poi non giocavano una finale dal 1972, non lo so, cioè li ho gufati ma senza troppa convinzione ecco.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2020)

Vabbè il lione praticamente vuole tenere la partita così fino alla fine, scelta folle che gli costerà la qualificazione, è fatta per la Juve.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No, nella maniera più assoluta, anzi, quando fecero Triplete c’era una parte di me che non riusciva ad essere dispiaciuta, dopo 45 anni che non la vincevano.



Per l'Inter solo sano sfotto' o indifferenza.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Per l'Inter solo sano sfotto' o indifferenza.



Si esatto. No beh indifferenza no, sono i nostri più grandi rivali calcistici. 

Però i gobbi sono molto di più e molto peggio, sono l’incarnazione di tutto ciò che è marcio e malato in questo paese, sono l’antitesi dello sport, sono un’associazione a delinquere. Se mi dessero le prove irrefutabili che investendo una certa somma cospicua loro fallirebbero non ci penserei un attimo. Citando Jules Winnfield “non è lo stesso fotttuto campo da gioco, non è lo stesso campionato, e non è nemmeno lo stesso sport.”


----------



## Solo (7 Agosto 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vabbè il lione praticamente vuole tenere la partita così fino alla fine, scelta folle che gli costerà la qualificazione, è fatta per la Juve.



Stesso errore che fece l'Atletico l'anno scorso...


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Stesso errore che fece l'Atletico l'anno scorso...



Li ancora più clamoroso, Simeone si mise sulla difensiva dal primo minuto con 90 minuti davanti, follia.


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2020)

Finita


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Son troppo cessi sti qua.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Agosto 2020)

Finitissima, ne fanno altri 2 ora


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2020)

È fatta dai, la Juve ha passato il turno.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Maledetto sergente Garcia...


----------



## Solo (7 Agosto 2020)

Eccolo qua. 'Ste capre tentano di difendere il risultato e finiscono per prenderla in c....


----------



## meteoras1982 (7 Agosto 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È fatta dai, la Juve ha passato il turno.




Dai che forse l'annullano.


----------



## markjordan (7 Agosto 2020)

portierone


----------



## Zenos (7 Agosto 2020)

Ecc... perché il fenomeno Ronaldo?ah Compagno il fenomeno era un altro pianeta.


----------



## sipno (7 Agosto 2020)

Chi prende per il chiulo ronaldo è meglio che cambi sport da guardare.

È ancora il migliore al mondo nella peggior squadra al mondo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Agosto 2020)

Considerando che manca ancora il rigore di Dybala, finita.


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2020)

Sto Zenigata non ci sta capendo nulla


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

Era palese dopo che sono andati al riposo sul 1-1.Questi del lione non giocano per niente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Grande Andersen. Zio cane immondo ho il cuore che mi scoppia.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Chi prende per il chiulo ronaldo è meglio che cambi sport da guardare.
> 
> È ancora il migliore al mondo nella peggior squadra al mondo



Se penso che gente che qua dentro lo ha paragonato ad immobile


----------



## Zenos (7 Agosto 2020)

Tra l'altro durante la telecronaca mentre la rube avanzava si è sentito un "dai" da parte di uno dei telecronisti. Mi fanno schifo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Io altri 25 minuti così non li reggo.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Grande Andersen. Zio cane immondo ho il cuore che mi scoppia.



Ora calmati come ho fatto io,questa è andata ormai,leggiamo le partite e lo sappiamo che arriva il terzo.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Che ignoranza sto Lione


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io altri 25 minuti così non li reggo.



Non spappolarti il fegato sono ai quarti ormai


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ora calmati come ho fatto io,questa è andata ormai,leggiamo le partite e lo sappiamo che arriva il terzo.



Ho la mano sul petto e sembra di avere un chestburster di Alien sotto. 

Peggio che al goal di Morata a Berlino e a quello di Mandzubitch a Cardiff.


----------



## markjordan (7 Agosto 2020)

depay e' una pippa
meglio leao


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Agosto 2020)

Io rimango sempre della mia idea ogni anno. E' mille volte più godurioso vederli sconfitti in semifinale o in finale.
Certo, è un bel rischio, ma...


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Era obiettivamente impossibile che uscissero contro questi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non spappolarti il fegato sono ai quarti ormai



Eppure io sono sempre convinto che 









Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io rimango sempre della mia idea ogni anno. E' mille volte più godurioso vederli sconfitti in semifinale o in finale.
> Certo, è un bel rischio, ma...



Ma un corno!!! 

Se permetti non vorrei schiattare 15 anni prima della media nazionale per colpa di sti maledetti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non spappolarti il fegato sono ai quarti ormai



Ma è chiaro che il gol della qualificazione sia ormai una formalità, il lione non c'è più.


----------



## Solo (7 Agosto 2020)

Entra Dybala, buona notte.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non spappolarti il fegato sono ai quarti ormai



Ma infatti,dobbiamo conservare le forze per i quarti,hanno davanti il City e poi il Bayern,se le sfangano e vanno in finale mi appendo.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Bravo Sarri ha fatto uscire i due cancri a destra


----------



## Molenko (7 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2020)

Golletto di Dybala manco quotato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Agosto 2020)

E' appena entrato colui che causerà il terzo rigore.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

Max 5 minuti e arriva l'altro rigore.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Eppure io sono sempre convinto che



Ti fai solo del male come quando eri convinto che se ci scansavamo a Roma la Lazio vinceva lo scudetto in carrozza. Non è roba da Lione


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

Dybala prenderà il braccio del difensore di proposito,scontato.


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io rimango sempre della mia idea ogni anno. E' mille volte più godurioso vederli sconfitti in semifinale o in finale.
> Certo, è un bel rischio, ma...



Pellegatti gridava che "così e più bello vincere '" quando Seedorf segnava il gol vittoria dopo una super rimonta.
E aveva ragione. 

Pero non ho nemmeno voglia di vederli perdere in finale. Preferirei vederli fuori ai gironi. 
Ne va della mia salute. E non solo quella mentale eh.


----------



## Molenko (7 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ora ditemi la verità,questa ansia e quest' odio ve lo crea pure l'Inter?Io non ci credo.



In Champions no, ma in tutte le altre competizioni gufo le melme con la stessa enfasi con cui tifo Milan.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ti fai solo del male come quando eri convinto che se ci scansavamo a Roma la Lazio vinceva lo scudetto in carrozza. Non è roba da Lione



Vediamo. Io avevo pronosticato un 2-1 prima della partita. Vedremo.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io altri 25 minuti così non li reggo.



Stai calmo, tanto passano, mettiti il cuore in pace.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> In Champions no, ma in tutte le altre competizioni gufo le melme con la stessa enfasi con cui tifo Milan.



Vivi a Milano?


----------



## sipno (7 Agosto 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro durante la telecronaca mentre la rube avanzava si è sentito un "dai" da parte di uno dei telecronisti. Mi fanno schifo.



Io onestamente lo sento fare con tutte le italiane


----------



## Zenos (7 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Io onestamente lo sento fare con tutte le italiane



Io lo sento fare solo con la tua squadra del cuore.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Pellegatti gridava che "così e più bello vincere '" quando Seedorf segnava il gol vittoria dopo una super rimonta.
> E aveva ragione.
> 
> Pero non ho nemmeno voglia di vederli perdere in finale. Preferirei vederli fuori ai gironi.
> Ne va della mia salute. E non solo quella mentale eh.



Ma direi. Prima di Berlino 2015 non ho dormito due giorni e manco ero stanco, dall’adrenalina che avevo addosso. E avevo 48 anni. Nel 2017 pure. I’m getting too old for this shit.



Hellscream ha scritto:


> Stai calmo, tanto passano, mettiti il cuore in pace.



Vorrei ma non posso.


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2020)

A parti invertite era rigore ovviamente. Anzi, due.


----------



## markjordan (7 Agosto 2020)

ma che schifo


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Mah


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Agosto 2020)

Non ha dato il rigore più netto della serata


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Agosto 2020)

Hanno fatto sentire all'arbitro la voce dei suoi figli, tenuti in ostaggio nella saletta VAR.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2020)

Era rigore, chiaro segnale che la Juve orma deve passare e passerà.


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ora ditemi la verità,questa ansia e quest' odio ve lo crea pure l'Inter?Io non ci credo.



Per me si. 
Se mi posso definire come un milanista sfegatato, penso che mi posso definire allo stesso tempo un anti juventino e anti Interista dello stesso livello in cui tifo Milan.
Un odio pazzesco. 
Mi da fastidio pure quando vincono un amichevole. 
E se penso che a l'Inter rimane solo lo United in El, non sto bene


----------



## Hellscream (7 Agosto 2020)

A parti invertite glielo avrebbe dato SEMPRE.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Ma mirate alle braccia ignoranti


----------



## Solo (7 Agosto 2020)

Ultimi sforzi del Lione prima di arrendersi e concedere il terzo gol.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Comincio a sentirmi “ sottile, quasi stiracchiato, come il burro spalmato su troppo pane.” Cit.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma direi. Prima di Berlino 2015 non ho dormito due giorni e manco ero stanco, dall’adrenalina che avevo addosso. E avevo 48 anni. Nel 2017 pure. I’m getting too old for this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Vorrei ma non posso.



Io gli incubi li ho avuti pre Cardiff,male fisico proprio,non é vita questa,li paghiamo negli anni poi questi stress.


----------



## Solo (7 Agosto 2020)

Ma cosa aspettano a far saltare la caviglia a Ronaldo?


----------



## Zenos (7 Agosto 2020)

Giocatevi tutti gli averi sul passaggio della juventus.questo è il momento buono.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2020)

Gol della Juve ormai a minuti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Io gli incubi li ho avuti pre Cardiff,male fisico proprio,non é vita questa,li paghiamo negli anni poi questi stress.



Ripeto, infatti, che



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comincio a sentirmi “ sottile, quasi stiracchiato, come il burro spalmato su troppo pane.” Cit.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Agosto 2020)

Aldo Serena in telecronaca che quasi si mette a piangere nel dire che Dybala zoppica. Mi fanno venire il vomito sti schiavi.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Dybala KO


----------



## Molenko (7 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vivi a Milano?



No, in Abruzzo. Però onestamente io gli interisti non li sopporto, sono montati fino al midollo, nonostante non vincano nulla dal paleolitico.


----------



## sipno (7 Agosto 2020)

Che pazzia mettere Dybala


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2020)

Ahahahhaha ma sto Dybala?


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2020)

Segnerà proprio questo Olivieri, giocatevelo.


----------



## Solo (7 Agosto 2020)

Fuori Dybala, daranno 5 minuto extra di recupero solo per questo.


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma direi. Prima di Berlino 2015 non ho dormito due giorni e manco ero stanco, dall’adrenalina che avevo addosso. E avevo 48 anni. Nel 2017 pure. I’m getting too old for this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Vorrei ma non posso.



Quando ero piccolo mio padre diceva sempre che in Europa si doveva tifare per le italiane. 
E invece italiane un corno! 
Per me quella frase valeva per tutte le italiane tranne Juve ed Inter. 
Ora invece tifo contro pure a quelle che potrebbero infastidirci (tipo l'Atalanta....). 

Il mio essere milanista ha preso il di sopra sul mio essere italiano.ma d'altronde mio padre non tifava per nessuno in modo passionale. 
Si è avvicinato al mondo Milan per colpa mia. Ma non ha nemmeno preferenze.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2020)

Gol delle Juve IMMINENTE


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2020)

Attenzione al rigore


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Segnerà proprio questo Olivieri, giocatevelo.



È tondo quanto Piguain.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Ancora ste mani


----------



## Zenos (7 Agosto 2020)

Eccolo ci siamo


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Bonucci cane


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

Non la guardo,sono sul balcone,non la reggo.


----------



## Solo (7 Agosto 2020)

Vinceranno col rigore di CR7 nel recupero?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quando ero piccolo mio padre diceva sempre che in Europa si doveva tifare per le italiane.
> E invece italiane un corno!
> Per me quella frase valeva per tutte le italiane tranne Juve ed Inter.
> Ora invece tifo contro pure a quelle che potrebbero infastidirci (tipo l'Atalanta....).
> ...



Ma poi è proprio assurdo come concetto. Il prestigio si determina con le vittorie internazionali, e se i gobbi avessero cinque o sei Champions, con tutti gli scudetti che hanno nello stesso campionato in cui giochiamo noi, sarebbero la più grande squadra italiana senza dubbio, come blasone. Quindi tifare per le italiane in coppa vuol dire tifare contro la propria squadra.

Potrei tifare solo squadre italiane che non sarebbero mai in grado di insidiarci come prestigio, tipo il Napoli (un tempo anche la Roma, ora no, sono dei servi).


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Figuriamoci lo fanno all'ultimo quando il Lione non può più recuperare. A parte che non segnerebbe nemmeno se giocasse tre giorni.


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non la guardo,sono sul balcone,non la reggo.



Basta. Seguo solo sul forum.


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2020)

Occhio al gol all'ultimo secondo


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2020)

6 minuti di recupero ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Agosto 2020)

Sarri con le ascelle pezzate, che schifo


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

16' di recupero


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2020)

Gol della Juve ora nel recupero e festa bianconera in arrivo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sarri con le ascelle pezzate, che schifo



Saurizio si distingue sempre per il suo stile.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

Finirà a ferragosto.


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2020)

Ecco il gol


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Ecco lì ciao Covid


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Maledetto maiale Piguain.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Solo Cristina


----------



## Solo (7 Agosto 2020)

Cacchio festeggiano che mancano 3 minuti???


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Mamma mia basta...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Dai maledetti mangiarane, tenete palla, pezzenti.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Niente ho spento


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Un minuto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

30 secondi.


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Niente ho spento



Eh ma se state tutti spegnendo come faccio a seguire il risultato?


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> 30 secondi.



Voglio il conto alla rovescia!


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2020)

*Finita

Juve eliminata. Lione ai quarti*


----------



## Solo (7 Agosto 2020)

Fino al confineeeeeee

Godo come un suino in caloreeeeeeee

Dajeeeeeeee


----------



## markjordan (7 Agosto 2020)

fuori con una squadra immonda


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

È finito, fischia maiale!!!!


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu acasaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Uahahahah


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2020)

E andiamooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Agosto 2020)

*Finitaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Agosto 2020)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Hellscream (7 Agosto 2020)

Godooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## sion (7 Agosto 2020)

Godoooooooooo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Agosto 2020)

fino al confine


----------



## sipno (7 Agosto 2020)

Godoooooooooooooooooooooooo

Juve fuori per errori arbitrali... cosa volete di più?


----------



## fabri47 (7 Agosto 2020)

Un'altra occasione sprecata  .


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2020)

Godooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Agosto 2020)

alzala gigi alzalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## sion (7 Agosto 2020)

Abbiamo vinto tutti stasera


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2020)

Orgasmo puroooooooooooooooo che sofferenza, cuore in gola da paura


----------



## Swaitak (7 Agosto 2020)

è qui la goduria?


----------



## Freddy Manson (7 Agosto 2020)

che scandali.. lmao


----------



## Anguus (7 Agosto 2020)

E andiamo!!! Godo come un riccio in calore! in Europa la mafia a strisce bianconere non ce la farà mai!


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Agosto 2020)

ahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahhah


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Voglio il conto alla rovescia!



Io l’avevo detto che vincevano 2-1.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Agosto 2020)

Ma davvero hanno cacciato via Allegri per questo mediocre?


----------



## sipno (7 Agosto 2020)

Gigggggiiiiiii alzalaaaaaaa

Sta m.....


----------



## fabri47 (7 Agosto 2020)

Ronaldo comunque, per le ambizioni che aveva la squadra ovviamente, si è rilevato un flop. Cioè non solo escono già agli ottavi, ma contro il LIONE...


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

Moriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## chicagousait (7 Agosto 2020)

È qui la festa?


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2020)

Ne godiamo! 

Purtroppo, Saurizio andrà a casa


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Agosto 2020)

Eliminati da una squadra nettamente inferiore e per giunta praticamente ferma da 5 mesi.
Salutiamo Maurizio


----------



## Zenos (7 Agosto 2020)

Si godeeeeee


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2020)

[MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] Tvb ce l'abbiamo fatta ahahahahah


----------



## sion (7 Agosto 2020)

Grande sarriball


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Agosto 2020)

Madonna ma se godo.

Vi prego, ditemi ancora quanto è forte Sarri! Grande Saurizio, insegna agli angeli come si mette in campo un giocatore infortunato per poi essere obbligato a tirarlo fuori dopo 2 minuti. 

AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mika (7 Agosto 2020)

CR7 da quando è andato alla Juventus non vince più una CL. Prima le vinceva una ogni due anni di media...


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

Fegati per strada voglio vedere,siiiiiiiiiiiuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## sipno (7 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma davvero hanno cacciato via Allegri per questo mediocre?



Beh ha ottenuto quanto allegri


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Agosto 2020)

la panchina trema per Sarri ora, attenzione


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Juveeee storia di un grande amoreeee


----------



## pazzomania (7 Agosto 2020)

Ahahah godo!
Lo sapevano anche i sassi che con un centrocampo del genere non avrebbero mai vinto nulla in Europa.


----------



## Solo (7 Agosto 2020)

Ringraziamo anche il vecchio cuore giallorosso Rudy Garcia ahhahahaha


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2020)

Danno economico cosmico, per giunta, tutto bellissimo davvero.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Agosto 2020)

fino
al
confine

punto.


----------



## Prealpi (7 Agosto 2020)

E anche quest'anno vinceranno il prossimo anno


----------



## sipno (7 Agosto 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ronaldo comunque, per le ambizioni che aveva la squadra ovviamente, si è rilevato un flop. Cioè non solo escono già agli ottavi, ma contro il LIONE...



Doppietta... segna solo lui


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma davvero hanno cacciato via Allegri per questo mediocre?



Voglio vedere cosa dice Adani


----------



## markjordan (7 Agosto 2020)

noi al lione diamo 5-6 gol in relax


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2020)

Goduria totale


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Agosto 2020)

Che scandalo la Juve


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Agosto 2020)

Aspettiamo i commenti di buffone sul cuore pattumiera.


----------



## wildfrank (7 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io l’avevo detto che vincevano 2-1.



Vero, ricordo bene. Buonissime vacanze Gnello e Company.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] Tvb ce l'abbiamo fatta ahahahahah



Ce l’abbiamo fatta davvero ahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha 

E ora si vende, perché sarà un salasso mica da ridere l’uscire così presto.


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere cosa dice Adani



adANI che macchietta. Andasse a fare il cantante con Vieri...


----------



## fabri47 (7 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Madonna ma se godo.
> 
> Vi prego, ditemi ancora quanto è forte Sarri! Grande Saurizio, insegna agli angeli come si mette in campo un giocatore infortunato per poi essere obbligato a tirarlo fuori dopo 2 minuti.
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHA


Mammamia, veramente...Ma dico io, ma Dybala non gli ha detto nulla? Mah...Penso che Sarri, in ogni caso, abbia finito con le squadre top. Annata mediocrissima, considerando la squadra che aveva.


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2020)

Il lione da buon re della giungla si è mangiato la vecchia zebra!


----------



## Kayl (7 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Beh ha ottenuto quanto allegri



a livello economico la differenza è enorme, da anni anche solo arrivare ai quarti garantisce molti più introiti, con semifinali e finale un'enormità in più. Uscendo adesso la Juve ha perso una marea di introiti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Agosto 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> noi al lione diamo 5-6 gol in relax



in questo momento penso che gli asfaltavamo comodi comodi


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo i commenti di buffone sul cuore pattumiera.



"bisognava levare la regola del gol in trasferta per rispetto ai tifosi che non possono sostenerci"


----------



## Solo (7 Agosto 2020)

Bella inculata anche economica. Si sgodazza.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Beh ha ottenuto quanto allegri



Uguale.. è uscito agli ottavi solo una volta contro un Bayern in due partite folli..

Allegri sarebbe uscito contro squadre che magari corrono ma contro questo Lione non sarebbe mai e poi mai uscito.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Agosto 2020)

Ora spero solo le colpe ricadano tutte su Sarri


Cosi l' irreprensibile Paratici continuerà l' opera di distruzione.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo i commenti di buffone sul cuore pattumiera.





madonna quanto godo. 
per lui, nedved, chiellini e bonucci, soprattutto.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Agosto 2020)

Ottimo..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Agosto 2020)

It's a shame.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Agosto 2020)

ALLLEZ L'OL ALLEZ L'OL!! Carcerati fuori. Grande Aouar e Memphis con la Panenka che genio!!!.


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ce l’abbiamo fatta davvero ahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> E ora si vende, perché sarà un salasso mica da ridere l’uscire così presto.



Come godo, pensando a Ronaldo 36 enne l'anno prossimo.. i tanti bidonazzi costosissimi da sbolognare in un mese, ci divertiamo 'st'estate Max...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> a livello economico la differenza è enorme, da anni anche solo arrivare ai quarti garantisce molti più introiti, con semifinali e finale un'enormità in più. Uscendo adesso la Juve ha perso una marea di introiti.



E dovranno vendere quelli buoni. Il ciclo Juve finisce qui.



Raryof ha scritto:


> Come godo, pensando a Ronaldo 36 enne l'anno prossimo.. i tanti bidonazzi costosissimi da sbolognare in un mese, ci divertiamo 'st'estate Max...



Ma lo spero, sono disposto a sorbirmi l’Inda tornare alla vittoria pur di vederli sprofondare.


----------



## Zenos (7 Agosto 2020)

Ma quanto si gode stasera


----------



## 7vinte (7 Agosto 2020)

Godooooo


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2020)

Sta schifosa di Ilaria D'amico non ce la fa manco a parlare


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo i commenti di buffone sul cuore pattumiera.



Cosa c'è da dire? c'è pure un rigore fasullo calmapanico prima della fine del primo tempo.. sono morti, progetto Rigonaldo fallito completamente.


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> a livello economico la differenza è enorme, da anni anche solo arrivare ai quarti garantisce molti più introiti, con semifinali e finale un'enormità in più. Uscendo adesso la Juve ha perso una marea di introiti.



Beh si. Con l'Atalanta che va avanti, perderanno parechhi soldi. 
Jackpot per i bergamaschi !


----------



## wildfrank (7 Agosto 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> madonna quanto godo.
> per lui, nedved, chiellini e bonucci, soprattutto.



Mettiamoci anche Piguain...


----------



## pazzomania (7 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Uguale.. è uscito agli ottavi solo una volta contro un Bayern in due partite folli..
> 
> Allegri sarebbe uscito contro squadre che magari corrono ma contro questo Lione non sarebbe mai e poi mai uscito.



Mah, Sarri Ronaldo a parte ha in mano una "squadraccia", quello di Allegri era uno squadrone con tutti al top e alla giusta età.
Poi, so come funziona, si parla sempre di allenatori e pochissimo di chi effettivamente gioca a calcio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Agosto 2020)

Menomale che la coppa era già a Torino secondo molti qui ahahah

È una squadra imbarazzante che ora si troverà pure un bel buco nel bilancio e con scarti di altre squadre come Rabiot, Ramsey. Senza Ronaldo questi non sono nulla. Il portiere pure è un altro scandalo ed è stato votato migliore della serie a...


----------



## Kayl (7 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta schifosa di Ilaria D'amico non ce la fa manco a parlare



i cronisti hanno pronunciato la B di Bentancur 10 volte a testa riguardando i video...XD


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2020)

Tomba economica epocale, una squadra da rifare da capo a piedi.

Da domani comincia la svendita di pezzi della Ferrari, altro catorcio.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Agosto 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mammamia, veramente...Ma dico io, ma Dybala non gli ha detto nulla? Mah...Penso che Sarri, in ogni caso, abbia finito con le squadre top. Annata mediocrissima, considerando la squadra che aveva.



Lo penso pure io. Anche perché non è mai stato uno da Top. Però è davvero qualcosa di assurdo l'entrata in campo di Dybala... Poi sto pirlotto ha buttato nella mischia un ragazzino. Assurdo!


----------



## Zanc9 (7 Agosto 2020)

Anche quest anno si vince il prossimo!!! Alzala Gigi!!!


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2020)

Saurizio non lo fanno salire manco sul pullman

Chi prenderanno adesso? Magari Pirla... magari.


----------



## Kayl (7 Agosto 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Menomale che la coppa era già a Torino secondo molti qui ahahah
> 
> È una squadra imbarazzante che ora si troverà pure un bel buco nel bilancio e con scarti di altre squadre come Rabiot, Ramsey. Senza Ronaldo questi non sono nulla. Il portiere pure è un altro scandalo ed è stato votato migliore della serie a...



dagli ottavi in poi ha segnato soltanto CR7 da quando è arrivato alla Juve.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Cosa c'è da dire? c'è pure un rigore fasullo calmapanico prima della fine del primo tempo.. sono morti, progetto Rigonaldo fallito completamente.


Si erano illusi di poter vincere acquistando Ronaldo. La realtà è quel Real era uno squadrone, per questo vinceva. E ha vinto anche quest’anno la LIGA senza Ronaldo si danni del Barcellona.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2020)

Ora si può fare il tifo per le italiane dai


----------



## First93 (7 Agosto 2020)

Ma quanto è bello vederli piangere??


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Agosto 2020)

Garcia con la Roma ha sempte fatto bene contro la Rube. I carcerati hanno sottovalutato l'OL.

Come si dice qui: "Dans le cul Lulu dans le cul!!!"


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Menomale che la coppa era già a Torino secondo molti qui ahahah
> 
> È una squadra imbarazzante che ora si troverà pure un bel buco nel bilancio e con scarti di altre squadre come Rabiot, Ramsey. Senza Ronaldo questi non sono nulla. Il portiere pure è un altro scandalo ed è stato votato migliore della serie a...



Senza Cristina questi sono da lotta terzo/quarto posto.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Agosto 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah, Sarri Ronaldo a parte ha in mano una "squadraccia", quello di Allegri era uno squadrone con tutti al top e alla giusta età.
> Poi, so come funziona, si parla sempre di allenatori e pochissimo di chi effettivamente gioca a calcio



Ma se Sarri ha un De Ligt in più dai... 

La Juve più forte è stata quella del 2015.. avevano un centrocampo pazzesco con Vidal, Marchisio Pirlo e Pogba...è davvero incredibile che hanno buttato via delle fondamenta importanti per dei bidoni in mezzo


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Saurizio non lo fanno salire manco sul pullman
> 
> Chi prenderanno adesso? Magari Pirla... magari.



Magari Pirlo. Ma ci credo poco.


----------



## chicagousait (7 Agosto 2020)

Ora daranno la colpa all'arbitro cattivo che ha fischiato un rigore inesistente al Lione.

Genio far entrare Dybala infortunato. Come sprecare un giocatore


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Agosto 2020)

Comunque posso dirlo? Conte ha perso una occasione d'oro.. è quasi incredibile che abbia buttato via uno scudetto con Saurizio


----------



## Andris (7 Agosto 2020)

tra qualche giorno potrò sfoggiarla in tutti i bar e luoghi affollati di juventini 



>


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Si erano illusi di poter vincere acquistando Ronaldo. La realtà è quel Real era uno squadrone, per questo vinceva. E ha vinto anche quest’anno la LIGA senza Ronaldo si danni del Barcellona.



Questa Juve a fine ciclo non poteva farcela alla fine, forse 3 anni fa, ora è puro accanimento che li farà piangere e rosicare ancora di più.
Ora torniamo noi!


----------



## Solo (7 Agosto 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque posso dirlo? Conte ha perso una occasione d'oro.. è quasi incredibile che abbia buttato via uno scudetto con Saurizio



Eh ma il Marri-ball.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma se Sarri ha un De Ligt in più dai...
> 
> La Juve più forte è stata quella del 2015.. avevano un centrocampo pazzesco con Vidal, Marchisio Pirlo e Pogba...è davvero incredibile che hanno buttato via delle fondamenta importanti per dei bidoni in mezzo



Ma chi è De Light? A me pare uno normale. 

In attacco girano con Higuain, a centrocampo con Pjianic gia venduto, Rabiot e Bentacorto.

Ma dove vogliono andare?

Lo scrivo dal giorno dell'ingaggio di Ronaldo che avrebbero fatto una brutta fine, carta canta, e non c' era ancora Sarri


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Garcia con la Roma ha sempte fatto bene contro la Rube. I carcerati hanno sottovalutato l'OL.
> 
> Come si dice qui: "Dans le cul Lulu dans le cul!!!"



On dit merci qui ?


----------



## Beppe85 (7 Agosto 2020)

Ah quindi la Juve ha vinto e Gigione sta alzando la coppa anche quest'anno?? Ahahahahahahahahahhahahaahahahaha gobbi di m...a!!!


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Menomale che la coppa era già a Torino secondo molti qui ahahah
> 
> È una squadra imbarazzante che ora si troverà pure un bel buco nel bilancio e con scarti di altre squadre come Rabiot, Ramsey. Senza Ronaldo questi non sono nulla. Il portiere pure è un altro scandalo ed è stato votato migliore della serie a...



Ma e'cosi difficile da capire che lo scrivere che la coppa e' a torino faceva parte dell'opera di accerchiamento e pianto?O pensi veramente che non abbiamo occhi per vedere che squadra hanno?


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Agosto 2020)

E si gode ragazzi.


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Saurizio non lo fanno salire manco sul pullman
> 
> Chi prenderanno adesso? Magari Pirla... magari.



Eh sì, ora sarà dura pure trovare un allenatore che possa essere superiore sia ad Allegri sia a Sarri (che comunque non è mai stato male, semplicemente incompatibile con la ladra).
Se torna Conte sarebbe ridicolo, Allegri pure, insomma sono davvero a terra e quelle dietro spingono.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


>



Ahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaha


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque posso dirlo? Conte ha perso una occasione d'oro.. è quasi incredibile che abbia buttato via uno scudetto con Saurizio



Conte deve veramente vergognarsi per aver perso uno scudetto contro Sarri


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Agosto 2020)

Marotta è stato cacciato come un cane ma abbiamo capito che era lui che mandava avanti la baracca. Paratici che gente ha portato? danilo, ramsey, rabiot, ha cacciaot allegri per il tabagista, ma che gente è? il prossimo mega pacco in arrivo è Arthur, uno che vale kessiè si e no. poi  Higuain è morto, Kdshira idem, Chiellini ha 102 anni, ciclo finito. L' Inter di Marotta nel frattempo ha portato a casa Hakimi a 40 milioni, uno dei migliori esterni bassi (forse il migliore in prospettiva) in Europa. 

Poi in Italia vincono, 7/8 punti rubati come sempre e vincono


----------



## Hellscream (7 Agosto 2020)

Mi sembra giusto celebrare


----------



## Solo (7 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Conte deve veramente vergognarsi per aver perso uno scudetto contro Sarri


Infatti a fine stagione ha praticamente avuto un esaurimento


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Agosto 2020)

Si gode parecchio


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Agosto 2020)

Godo per queste fecce schifose e putride, ladri maledetti infami, vomitevoli e rivoltanti esseri senza nessuno scopo d'esistere. Godo per questi porci sporchi e nauseanti, vergognosi solo a guardarli. G O D O.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Godo ma di quel godimento sadico, cattivo, che non ha nulla di sportivo. Come nulla ha di sportivo la latrina torinese. Godo immensamente.


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Marotta è stato cacciato come un cane ma abbiamo capito che era lui che mandava avanti la baracca. Paratici che gente ha portato? danilo, ramsey, rabiot, ha cacciaot allegri per il tabagista, ma che gente è? il prossimo mega pacco in arrivo è Arthur, uno che vale kessiè si e no. poi Higuain è morto, Kdshira idem, Chiellini ha 102 anni, ciclo finito. L' Inter di Marotta nel frattempo ha portato a casa Hakimi a 40 milioni, uno dei migliori esterni bassi (forse il migliore in prospettiva) in Europa.
> 
> Poi in Italia vincono, 7/8 punti rubati come sempre e vincono



Tra tutti quelli che ha preso sai chi è stato l'acquisto più ridicolo? PENALDO.
Costosissimo, vecchio, a fine carriera e sazio.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> On dit merci qui ?



Sei un genio


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ho sentito un urlo disumano proveniente da un centinaio di metri da casa mia,lo sento spesso quando ai gobbi va male,devo individuare questo fratello anti-scrofe.



bacialo da parte mia


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Agosto 2020)

Chielllliniiiiiiiiii: You De-Pay?


----------



## Lambro (7 Agosto 2020)

Godimento estremo. The end gobbacci, sterilissimi ed inutili salutano meritatamente. Bello vincere scudetti a josa pagando 60mln all'anno Ronaldo..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ma e'cosi difficile da capire che lo scrivere che la coppa e' a torino faceva parte dell'opera di accerchiamento e pianto?O pensi veramente che non abbiamo occhi per vedere che squadra hanno?



Ma venite visti come dei piagnoni. Conosco questo posto da 10 anni ed è sempre stato così.

Comunque stica, mi godo questa sconfitta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Tra tutti quelli che ha preso sai chi è stato l'acquisto più ridicolo? PENALDO.
> Costosissimo, vecchio, a fine carriera e sazio.



60 milioni lordi per un rigorista infallibile quando per un prezzo infinitamente inferiore c’era Wtorek, altrettanto infallibile dal dischetto. Che incompetenti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Agosto 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Godo per queste fecce schifose e putride, ladri maledetti infami, vomitevoli e rivoltanti esseri senza nessuno scopo d'esistere. Godo per questi porci sporchi e nauseanti, vergognosi solo a guardarli. G O D O.



Ahahahahahahahahahahah bellissimo


----------



## Andris (7 Agosto 2020)

la fidanzata di buffon inizia l'opera incredibile di iper-valutazione scudetto:

"non c'è da sminuire scudetto,il nono consecutivo"

smentita pure da pjanic che in partenza dice la verità,cioè puntare tutto sulla champions:

"il lione alla nostra portata,dovevamo ambire a fare di meglio"


----------



## mandraghe (7 Agosto 2020)

Chiellini vecchio e malandato, Bonucci fa ancora massimo un anno, ma comunque in declino, De Ligt mezzo bidone che non vale i soldi spesi. Ronaldo vecchio e 60 mln all’anno. Ramsey e Rabiot pietosi. Higuain un panzone scandaloso. Bernardeschi, Rugani, De Sciglio, Costa e Khedira esuberi. Matuidi e Cuadrado sono alla fine.

Arthur e Kulusevski sono insufficienti. La difesa e l’attacco son da brividi.

Devono ricostruire tutto ed hanno zavorre da sbolognare. 

Se non avessero avuto le succursali italiane questi sarebbero con il sedere per terra. 

In altre epoche del calcio italiano avrebbero preso schiaffoni. In Italia invece vanno avanti solo col sistema.


----------



## Lollo interista (7 Agosto 2020)

Godo come un riccio


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> On dit merci qui ?



Merci Jacquie et Michel de la mettre in quel posto


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> 60 milioni lordi per un rigorista infallibile quando per lo stesso prezzo c’era Wtorek, altrettanto infallibile dal dischetto. Che incompetenti.



Non solo, quell'acquisto gli ha bloccato i miglioramenti negli altri reparti, ha tolto qualcosa a Dybala, gli ha messo pressione sul vincerla ad ogni costo e adesso scoppiano come si era previsto da un pezzo, anzi, lo avevi detto non so quante volte l'anno scorso che avrebbero fatto una finaccia.
Adesso hanno pure la grana allenatore.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Agosto 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Marotta è stato cacciato come un cane ma abbiamo capito che era lui che mandava avanti la baracca. Paratici che gente ha portato? danilo, ramsey, rabiot, ha cacciaot allegri per il tabagista, ma che gente è? il prossimo mega pacco in arrivo è Arthur, uno che vale kessiè si e no. poi Higuain è morto, Kdshira idem, Chiellini ha 102 anni, ciclo finito. L' Inter di Marotta nel frattempo ha portato a casa Hakimi a 40 milioni, uno dei migliori esterni bassi (forse il migliore in prospettiva) in Europa.
> 
> Poi in Italia vincono, 7/8 punti rubati come sempre e vincono



Te la ricordi la cantilena? Quello bravo è Paratici, non Marotta! 

Questo è ciò che dicevano tutti i gobbi. Si è vista la verità....


----------



## IDRIVE (7 Agosto 2020)

"Porta-ci, porta-ci, porta-ci la Champions, 
oooh Ronaldo porta-ci la Champions!" (Cit.)


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2020)

Ronaldo, Rabiot, Ramsay, De Ligt. Milioni su milioni per uscire ai quarti con una olandese ed agli ottavi con una francese (e non il psg).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non solo, quell'acquisto gli ha bloccato i miglioramenti negli altri reparti, ha tolto qualcosa a Dybala, gli ha messo pressione sul vincerla ad ogni costo e adesso scoppiano come si era previsto da un pezzo, anzi, lo avevi detto non so quante volte l'anno scorso che avrebbero fatto una finaccia.
> Adesso hanno pure la grana allenatore.



Verissimo. Ho editato quel commento con “ad un prezzo infinitamente inferiore” invece che “allo stesso prezzo”. Stavo scrivendo troppo veloce.

Comunque si, questa è la fine del ciclo, non c’è dubbio, anche perché non siamo nel 2015 che dietro c’era il nulla.


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> la fidanzata di buffon inizia l'opera incredibile di iper-valutazione scudetto:
> 
> "non c'è da sminuire scudetto,il nono consecutivo"
> 
> ...



Altra cosa favolosa della serata è Pjanic, il nano di GoT, non dovremo più sorbircelo in mezzo alle palle dall'anno prossimo.
Uno zingarello in meno in Serie A.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Agosto 2020)

Le dichiarazioni sintetizzate di Bonucci: "Abbiamo centrato il nostro obbiettivo principale (campionato) la Champions sapevamo che era difficile in questo format, ma l'obbiettivo campionato è stato centrato." 

CHE PERDENTE. 

AHAHAHA


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2020)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma venite visti come dei piagnoni. Conosco questo posto da 10 anni ed è sempre stato così.
> 
> Comunque stica, mi godo questa sconfitta.



Bravo,pensa che io godo e per scaricare la tensione ora mi faccio mezz'ora di tapis roulant.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2020)

E dopo Ronaldo, adesso è meglio se comprano Rovinaldo.


----------



## Zenos (7 Agosto 2020)

Ma che voleva Saurizio?It's a Shame?siete voi la vergogna del calcio luridi maiali.


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma che voleva Saurizio?It's a Shame?siete voi la vergogna del calcio luridi maiali.



Rigore fasullo e mezzo rigore verso la fine su Dembelè che viene preso sul piede, visto il rigore dato prima ci poteva stare.
Debacle pura.


----------



## Giangy (7 Agosto 2020)

Diamo merito a Depay. Grande goduria anche quest’anno! Secondo me il ciclo bianconero è finito proprio quest’anno. Se non cambiano allenatore, con un Guardiola o Pochettino, la vedo dura per loro per i prossimi anni. I gobbi sono solo Ronaldo e Dybala (stasera tra l’altro infortunato). Hanno parecchi cessi a pedali da smaltire, con ingaggi molto alti... come i vari Rugani, Danilo, De Sciglio, Rabiot, Bernardeschi, Higuain. Intanto per loro addio Champions anche per quest’anno.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Agosto 2020)

La Serie A comunque è davvero un campionato scarissimo .. se non ci fosse il Milan io mai e poi mai guarderei questo campionato. Ibra mezzo zoppo a 40 anni facendo mezza stagione ha fatto 11 gol.. campionato da Elefanti.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Le dichiarazioni sintetizzate di Bonucci: "Abbiamo centrato il nostro obbiettivo principale (campionato) la Champions sapevamo che era difficile in questo format, ma l'obbiettivo campionato è stato centrato."
> 
> CHE PERDENTE.
> 
> AHAHAHA



Si vada a nascondere l'uomo di m.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Bravo,pensa che io godo e per scaricare la tensione ora mi faccio mezz'ora di tapis roulant.



Fai bene, ma Addirittura tensione? Io ero decisamente tranquillo.

Se passavano ne prendevano 5 dal city tanto.

L'unica preoccupazione è che questi hanno vinto la Coppa solo in condizioni strane e quindi poteva ripetersi la storia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Diamo merito a Depay. Grande goduria anche quest’anno! Secondo me il ciclo bianconero è finito proprio quest’anno. Se non cambiano allenatore, con un Guardiola o Pochettino, la vedo dura per loro per i prossimi anni. I gobbi sono solo Ronaldo e Dybala (stasera tra l’altro infortunato). Hanno parecchi cessi a pedali da smaltire, con ingaggi molto alti... come i vari Rugani, Danilo, De Sciglio, Rabiot, Bernardeschi, Higuain. Intanto per loro addio Champions anche per quest’anno.



Possono prendere anche Palpatine in panchina, devono rifare l’80% della squadra e quest’estate per coprire il danno economico qualcuno dovrà partire. Sono finiti, anche perché Suning farà fare un ulteriore salto di qualità all’Inda.


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2020)

Ecco Buffone haahahhaha


----------



## LukeLike (7 Agosto 2020)

Capello sta umiliando la Juve..


----------



## Andris (7 Agosto 2020)

attenzione il buffone con la camicia aperta e colletto alzato da attore ***** anni settanta in diretta


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Serie A comunque è davvero un campionato scarissimo .. se non ci fosse il Milan io mai e poi mai guarderei questo campionato. Ibra mezzo zoppo a 40 anni facendo mezza stagione ha fatto 11 gol.. campionato da Elefanti.


 

Ibra faceva la differenza anche in Premier a 36 anni. Con lo United un goal ogni due partite di media tra i 35 e i 37 anni.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Agosto 2020)

Ed anche quest’anno la giuve vince la solita coppa:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Giangy (7 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Possono prendere anche Palpatine in panchina, devono rifare l’80% della squadra e quest’estate per coprire il danno economico qualcuno dovrà partire. Sono finiti, anche perché Suning farà fare un ulteriore salto di qualità all’Inda.



Si infatti, concordo. Pure io penso che il prossimo anno sia l’anno della svolta di Suning.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Si infatti, concordo. Pure io penso che il prossimo anno sia l’anno della svolta di Suning.



E non voglio neanche immaginare cosa accadrebbe se cannassero un’annata e rimanessero fuori dalla Champions. A me ricordano l’Inda post-Triplete... senza Triplete.


----------



## Solo (7 Agosto 2020)

Negli ultimi due anni la Juve ha segnato sette gol nelle fasi ad eliminazione diretta. Tutti e sette sono arrivati da Ronaldo.


----------



## Solo (7 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E non voglio neanche immaginare cosa accadrebbe se cannassero un’annata e rimanessero fuori dalla Champions. A me ricordando l’Inda post-Triplete... senza Triplete.


Impossibile dai, in Italia con la cupola arriverebbero in CL anche coi pulcini.


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Agosto 2020)

Godooooo


----------



## sion (7 Agosto 2020)

Cioè Ronaldo non usciva agli ottavi da 10 anni, sarà felicissimo della scelta fatta


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


>



In una foto, c’è tutto Saurizio.


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


>



"Itz a sceim ahò"


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Agosto 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi due anni la Juve ha segnato sette gol nelle fasi ad eliminazione diretta. Tutti e sette sono arrivati da Ronaldo.



Dato molto interessante. Questi pensavano veramente che bastasse solo Ronaldo, che il suo lo ha sempre fatto eh. Ma le Champions si vincono anche con i Modric, I Ramos e via dicendo.


----------



## uolfetto (7 Agosto 2020)




----------



## Andris (7 Agosto 2020)

e via il moviolone a mezzanotte per lamentarsi del rigore dello 0-1


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2020)

*Sarri:"Mi aspettavo di più? No, meno. Abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita. Siamo usciti per il primo tempo di Lione. Con i risultati che abbiamo fatto in Champions se ci fosse una classifica saremmo primi o secondi. Cosa mi aspetto ora? E' una domanda offensiva nei miei confronti... io ho un contratto e lo rispetto".*


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sarri:"Mi aspettavo di più? No, meno. Abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita. Siamo usciti per il primo tempo di Lione. Con i risultati che abbiamo fatto in Champions se ci fosse una classifica saremmo primi o secondi".*


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sarri:"Mi aspettavo di più? No, meno. Abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita. Siamo usciti per il primo tempo di Lione. Con i risultati che abbiamo fatto in Champions se ci fosse una classifica saremmo primi o secondi".*



Marri in versione Gangbanglliani.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sarri:"Mi aspettavo di più? No, meno. Abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita. Siamo usciti per il primo tempo di Lione. Con i risultati che abbiamo fatto in Champions se ci fosse una classifica saremmo primi o secondi".*




Ho vinto il campionato più difficile della storia...

Saurizio ti sei dimenticato di prendere le gocce...


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sarri:"Mi aspettavo di più? No, meno. Abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita. Siamo usciti per il primo tempo di Lione. Con i risultati che abbiamo fatto in Champions se ci fosse una classifica saremmo primi o secondi. Cosa mi aspetto ora? E' una domanda offensiva nei miei confronti... io ho un contratto e lo rispetto".*



.


----------



## Andris (7 Agosto 2020)

pure stasera questa spocchia con i giornalisti e le loro domande

"domanda offensiva" quando gli chiede se sia a rischio

dai maurizio falla finita,per una volta


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (7 Agosto 2020)

Ma in Europa non bisogna tifare per le italiane? 

Non me ne voglia la mia fidanzata, ma vedere queste m e r d e perdere è meglio del sesso!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ho vinto il campionato più difficile della storia...
> 
> Saurizio ti sei dimenticato di prendere le gocce...



Sono stati “ i 60 minuti di livello mondiale” fatti contro di noi che li hanno distrutti.


----------



## unbreakable (7 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sarri:"Mi aspettavo di più? No, meno. Abbiamo fatto una grandissima partita. Siamo usciti per il primo tempo di Lione. Con i risultati che abbiamo fatto in Champions se ci fosse una classifica saremmo primi o secondi. Cosa mi aspetto ora? E' una domanda offensiva nei miei confronti... io ho un contratto e lo rispetto".*



Questo è stato esonerato nel momento in cui non è stato ringraziato alla presentazione di pirlo


----------



## Andris (7 Agosto 2020)

scusate ma agnelli dove sta ?
un presidente che non si presenta,pessima figura
è bravo solo in tribuna a esultare


----------



## unbreakable (7 Agosto 2020)

Fa ridere la stampa che ricorda i nove campionati vinti grazie ad arbitri squadre satellite aiuti etc..poi in Europa esci da una squadra che non gioca solo da 5 mesi


----------



## unbreakable (7 Agosto 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> scusate ma agnelli dove sta ?
> un presidente che non si presenta,pessima figura
> è bravo solo in tribuna a esultare



Gli sta sulle palle dai..mica è allegri per il quale ha dovuto mentire ai microfoni..sta studiando come liberarsene


----------



## Andris (7 Agosto 2020)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Fa ridere la stampa che ricorda i nove campionati vinti grazie ad arbitri squadre satellite aiuti etc..poi in Europa esci da una squadra che non gioca solo da 5 mesi



sarri ha detto che la juve ha fatto soffrire il lione più del psg in coppa sette giorni fa,motivo di orgoglio

incredibile


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> scusate ma agnelli dove sta ?
> un presidente che non si presenta,pessima figura
> è bravo solo in tribuna a esultare



È impegnato a riservare all’arbitro la cura medievale imparata da Marsellus Wallace (https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zoWmHDt5vyE&t=10s ), i due scagnozzi strafatti di crack con un paio di pinze e una buona saldatrice are on their way.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Godo ma di quel godimento sadico, cattivo, che non ha nulla di sportivo. Come nulla ha di sportivo la latrina torinese. Godo immensamente.



pronostico preso!


----------



## mandraghe (8 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sono stati “ i 60 minuti di livello mondiale” fatti contro di noi che li hanno distrutti.



Una frase vergognosa, in altre epoche la stampa lo avrebbe distrutto, invece la stampa prezzolata italiana l’ha pure giustificato. 

Fatti a pezzi da un Ibra quasi trentanovenne. 

Eh ma i tifosi avversari rosicano quando dicono che i 9 scudetti consecutivi sono al 90% farlocchi.

Cioè, eliminati da Rudy Garcia e dal Lione, settimo nella Ligue 1.


----------



## Andris (8 Agosto 2020)

sono andati a chiamarlo nella pausa pubblicitaria per non farlo sfigurare AHAHAH


----------



## Andris (8 Agosto 2020)

ragazzi,lo manda via
l'ha quasi confermato in diretta


----------



## Andris (8 Agosto 2020)

condò lo mette barzotto ad agnelli chiedendo di CR7 deluso dalla juve


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Bravo,pensa che io godo e per scaricare la tensione ora mi faccio mezz'ora di tapis roulant.



amico godo della tua goduria


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Una frase vergognosa, in altre epoche la stampa lo avrebbe distrutto, invece la stampa prezzolata italiana l’ha pure giustificato.
> 
> Fatti a pezzi da un Ibra quasi trentanovenne.
> 
> ...



Non dirlo a [MENTION=2260]sipno[/MENTION], lui crede che abbiamo vinto solo perché la Juve, la Lazio e tutte le altre affrontate da noi erano sulle gambe e valevano meno del Novara e del Cesena affrontati nel 2019 



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> amico godo della tua goduria



E io godo di chi gode della goduria.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pronostico preso!



Già, me l’aspettavo proprio così, in rimonta.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Agosto 2020)

Che goduria. A casa ladri!!


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Agosto 2020)

Attenzione che penalda se ne va.


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> condò lo mette barzotto ad agnelli chiedendo di CR7 deluso dalla juve



Questo giocava con Modric mi sa che si è accorto abbastanza velocemente di essere in mezzo a gentaglia sopravvalutata che non l'ha mai vinta.
Per me se ne va perché la cosa più giusta sarebbe quella di fare la squadra attorno a Bymbala, se non se ne va sarà un pianto per la Juve perchè da quest'anno così pessimo ripartirebbero come mai hanno fatto gli anni scorsi dove con l'orgoglio gobbo sparlacchiavano riguardo il vincerla l'anno dopo.
Vediamo se in questa situazione hanno tutta la tranquillità del mondo che, secondo me, non possono avere più di tanto, dietro spingono, se si svegliasse anche il Milan potrebbe essere durissima ricostruire con calma se i talenti vengono sistematicamente contesi dalle altre italiane.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

Segnatevelo, questi sono l’Inda post-Triplete senza Triplete, adesso.


----------



## Snake (8 Agosto 2020)

ricordo pochi divorzi che abbiano fatto male ad entrambe le parti come quello Ronaldo Real. a me sta sulle balle ma tra l'anno scorso e quest'anno ha segnato solo lui nei ko stages, abbastanza sprecato in questa Juve. bene così comunque.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Agosto 2020)

Godo moltissimo, anche se razionalmente sarebbe stato meglio fossero stati eliminati più avanti, almeno magari avrebbero tenuto Sarri.
Fatico a ricordare comunque un progetto scellerato e poco fruttifero come il loro degli ultimi 2 anni, con l'acquisto di Ronaldo e di tanti altri giocatori con ingaggi faraonici per continuare a vincere gli scudetti che vincevano già con l'attacco Matri-Vucinic-Tagliavento.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Godo moltissimo, anche se razionalmente sarebbe stato meglio fossero stati eliminati più avanti, almeno magari avrebbero tenuto Sarri.



Assolutamente no Hiei, è molto meglio un salasso economico come quello di un’uscita agli ottavi che uscire in semifinale o peggio in finale che anche se non la vinci ti da comunque un fottio di soldi.


----------



## sette (8 Agosto 2020)

le mie gufate hanno funzionato


----------



## hiei87 (8 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no Hiei, è molto meglio un salasso economico come quello di un’uscita agli ottavi che uscire in semifinale o peggio in finale che anche se non la vinci ti da comunque un fottio di soldi.



Speriamo. Purtroppo lì hanno le società satellite che li salvano sempre. Già quest anno hanno già speso più di 100 milioni tra Arthur e Kulusevski. Sembra abbiano sbloccato i fondi illimitati come sulla Play...Speriamo finisca il giochino un giorno...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Speriamo. Purtroppo lì hanno le società satellite che li salvano sempre. Già quest anno hanno già speso più di 100 milioni tra Arthur e Kulusevski. Sembra abbiano sbloccato i fondi illimitati come sulla Play...Speriamo finisca il giochino un giorno...



Si sì, ma se fossero andati in finale o anche in semifinale avrebbero avuto comunque somme considerevoli, pure se esci ai quarti, ok non è il massimo uscire ai quarti ma non è una catastrofe come uscire agli ottavi.

Vediamo se sti maledetti riusciranno a cadere in piedi anche stavolta, io li sto vedendo fare gli stessi errori del Milan post-Atene e dell’Inda post-Triplete e prima o poi un bel frontale da cui si risveglieranno dopo un lustro abbondante lo fanno.

Anche perché adesso non siamo più nel 2015 dove appena vedi un Dybalino promettente al Palermo è tuo e nessuno fiata, idem Pjanic, idem Higuain ecc. 

Ora una competitor seria c’è, in attesa che si risvegli anche l’altra, e per loro catalizzare tutto il talento come facevano quando le milanesi avevano entrambe le pezze al culo e andavano in giro con Poli e Schelotto non è più possibile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

Jamie Carragher: "In European competitions, you think of AC Milan and not Juventus."

Capito, cani baastardi?

Il secondo recordman di presenze con la maglia dei Reds (700 presenze), un altro club che ha un palmares e una vocazione europea che voi maiali mafiosi non potete neanche immaginare, vi ha sbattuto in faccia la verità, stasera.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si sì, ma se fossero andati in finale o anche in semifinale avrebbero avuto comunque somme considerevoli, pure se esci ai quarti, ok non è il massimo uscire ai quarti ma non è una catastrofe come uscire agli ottavi.
> 
> Vediamo se sti maledetti riusciranno a cadere in piedi anche stavolta, io li sto vedendo fare gli stessi errori del Milan post-Atene e dell’Inda post-Triplete e prima o poi un bel frontale da cui si risveglieranno dopo un lustro abbondante lo fanno.
> 
> ...



Spero davvero nella fine del loro ciclo, a costo di tifare spudoratamente inter, anche se non credo ciò avverrà, almeno in Italia.
In Europa dipenderà molto dal prossimo allenatore. A me fa paura Zidane, e farebbe paura Deschamps, per il resto mi andrebbero bene anche i ritorni di Conte o Allegri. 
Comunque, fino a due anni fa erano una squadra in ascesa, in un momento in cui tra l'altro le altre big sembravano a fine ciclo. Molti grandi giocatori volevano andare da loro, e sono riusciti a portare Cr7 a Torino. Ora vengono da due eliminazioni una ai quarti e una agli ottavi con Ajax e Lione. Una batosta devastante. Speriamo che il ridimensionamento continui.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Spero davvero nella fine del loro ciclo, a costo di tifare spudoratamente inter, anche se non credo ciò avverrà, almeno in Italia.
> In Europa dipenderà molto dal prossimo allenatore. A me fa paura Zidane, e farebbe paura Deschamps, per il resto mi andrebbero bene anche i ritorni di Conte o Allegri.
> Comunque, fino a due anni fa erano una squadra in ascesa, in un momento in cui tra l'altro le altre big sembravano a fine ciclo. Molti grandi giocatori volevano andare da loro, e sono riusciti a portare Cr7 a Torino. Ora vengono da due eliminazioni una ai quarti e una agli ottavi con Ajax e Lione. Una batosta devastante. Speriamo che il ridimensionamento continui.



Si, ormai sono in piena parabola discendente, è evidente. Dopo Cardiff in realtà è stata tutta una discesa (infatti dovettero rubare lo scudetto a Saurizio altrimenti addio già nel 2017/2018), molti si erano illusi col colpo CR7 ma era fumo negli occhi, ora la discesa deve solo continuare. Essendoci l’Inda adesso sarà più facile che continui, se invece sia noi che l’Inda fossimo messi come cinque anni fa (quando se ricordi ebbero un altro grande momento di shock dopo Berlino, andarono via in tanti ed iniziarono malissimo il campionato 2015/2016) non avrebbero nessun problema a riprendersi. 

Perché è proprio una questione di concorrenza, se le uniche vere rivali sono nella situazione peggiore dal dopoguerra e hai come rivali squadre alle quali puoi fregare i Pjanic e gli Higuain quando vuoi non puoi che vincere. Ma l’Inda di Suning non è né la Riomma né il Nabbule, ora qualcuno che possa contendergli i talenti ce l’hanno, prima erano i padroni assoluti invece.

In attesa che torniamo noi farò il tifo per i cugini, contro di loro, lo dico senza remore.


----------



## LukeLike (8 Agosto 2020)

Dalla goduria non sono riuscito a dormire


----------



## Zenos (8 Agosto 2020)

Si gode ancora


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Agosto 2020)

Buongiorno,scusate,e' qui che si continua a godere?


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Agosto 2020)

Godo così copiosamente che penso di aver tradito la mia ragazza al fischio finale


----------



## egidiopersempre (8 Agosto 2020)

ma la domanda è: che cacchio ci va a fare l'atalanta in cl (cit.Agnelli)?


----------



## Djici (8 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no Hiei, è molto meglio un salasso economico come quello di un’uscita agli ottavi che uscire in semifinale o peggio in finale che anche se non la vinci ti da comunque un fottio di soldi.



Prendi più soldi quando sei la meglio classificata del tuo paese (e ovviamente, più va avanti e più prendi soldi). 
L'Atalanta ha vinto al superenalotto ieri sera.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Agosto 2020)

Bonucci nel post gara confuso.
Sarri visibilmente nervoso.
Agnelli è stato il più lucido.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bonucci nel post gara confuso.
> Sarri visibilmente nervoso.
> Agnelli è stato il più lucido.



Agnelli puo' stare sulle balle e a me sta proprio lì. Però non si puo' negare che sia una persona intelligente. Gli altri due sono caricati indietro.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (8 Agosto 2020)

Ora dovranno inventare plusvalenze che noi umani neanche immaginiamo


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Prendi più soldi quando sei la meglio classificata del tuo paese (e ovviamente, più va avanti e più prendi soldi).
> L'Atalanta ha vinto al superenalotto ieri sera.



glieli renderanno comprando un bernardeschi a 45 milioni


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bonucci nel post gara confuso.
> Sarri visibilmente nervoso.
> Agnelli è stato il più lucido.



Ma colleghiamoci con Livorno


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Agosto 2020)




----------



## Aron (8 Agosto 2020)

Non capisco tutta questa ironia sulla Juve. Ieri hanno perso, ma sono sicuro che alla gara di ritorno ribalteranno il risultato.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Agosto 2020)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non capisco tutta questa ironia sulla Juve. *Ieri hanno vinto.*



Fixed


----------



## Hellscream (8 Agosto 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


>



Ma l'hanno tolto il post?


----------



## sunburn (8 Agosto 2020)

Ma quindi la settima in classifica della ligue 1, con una sola partita ufficiale negli ultimi 5 mesi, ha eliminato la squadra dominatrice da 9 anni in Italia? 'Sto campionato francese è diventato iper-ultra-mega-competitiverrimo, nei prossimi anni avremo solo squadre francesi dalle semifinali in poi...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Agosto 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma l'hanno tolto il post?



Purtroppo si...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Agosto 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma quindi la settima in classifica della ligue 1, con una sola partita ufficiale negli ultimi 5 mesi, ha eliminato la squadra dominatrice da 9 anni in Italia? 'Sto campionato francese è diventato iper-ultra-mega-competitiverrimo, nei prossimi anni avremo solo squadre francesi dalle semifinali in poi...



Super Lol


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Agosto 2020)

Ah godo !!


----------



## hiei87 (8 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si, ormai sono in piena parabola discendente, è evidente. Dopo Cardiff in realtà è stata tutta una discesa (infatti dovettero rubare lo scudetto a Saurizio altrimenti addio già nel 2017/2018), molti si erano illusi col colpo CR7 ma era fumo negli occhi, ora la discesa deve solo continuare. Essendoci l’Inda adesso sarà più facile che continui, se invece sia noi che l’Inda fossimo messi come cinque anni fa (quando se ricordi ebbero un altro grande momento di shock dopo Berlino, andarono via in tanti ed iniziarono malissimo il campionato 2015/2016) non avrebbero nessun problema a riprendersi.
> 
> Perché è proprio una questione di concorrenza, se le uniche vere rivali sono nella situazione peggiore dal dopoguerra e hai come rivali squadre alle quali puoi fregare i Pjanic e gli Higuain quando vuoi non puoi che vincere. Ma l’Inda di Suning non è né la Riomma né il Nabbule, ora qualcuno che possa contendergli i talenti ce l’hanno, prima erano i padroni assoluti invece.
> 
> In attesa che torniamo noi farò il tifo per i cugini, contro di loro, lo dico senza remore.



La cosa che mi fa paura è che però hanno una spina dorsale di giovani forti che noi dopo Atene e l'inter dopo il triplete non avevamo. De Ligt e Demiral sono i due centrali giovani più forti al mondo. Bentancur sta venendo su bene. Arthur è forte e Kulusevski se si impone come centrocampista è un mostro. Poi in Italia c'è poco da fare, quando conta l'aiutino lo ricevono sempre. Io non sono così convinto che il loro ciclo finirà, quantomeno in patria, anche perchè pure l'inter ha i suoi problemi, e le altre o sono impantanate, come noi, o non hanno interesse a competere per qualcosa di più del piazzamento Champions.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Agosto 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Godo così copiosamente che penso di aver tradito la mia ragazza al fischio finale



Io la ho rifiutata per leggermi tutte le cavolate quissù


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (8 Agosto 2020)

Senza aiutini questo lerciume non vinceva neanche il campionato...


----------

